# urgent advice needed for exchange of driving license



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have looked across the forum but many threads seem to drift away from what i need to find out.

My UK license expires very soon (i couldnt act before due to a family emergency in UK and had to fly back). I dont yet speak the language.

The issue is simply this, I know where to go but i dont know what i am supposed to take eg photos etc. Is there a form i should download, fill in and take with me, do i need an appointment?

I have looked at the DGT site but cant make sense of it. 

If any of you could literally spell out what i need to do, it would be priceless. I have to go to the UK again in 3 weeks due to ongoing illness with my mother and i need to rent a car when there and then on my return to Madrid. 

Ill keep em crossed that somebody out there knows what i have to do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mrhappy5 said:


> I have looked across the forum but many threads seem to drift away from what i need to find out.
> 
> My UK license expires very soon (i couldnt act before due to a family emergency in UK and had to fly back). I dont yet speak the language.
> 
> ...


you need to renew it if it's about to expire - not exchange it

if you have enough time left on it, I'd wait until after your trip to the UK, because at some point in the renewal process you have to hand in your licence & they issue you with a temporary one, which you can only use within Spain

some DGT offices have a walk-in facility, some don't

this outlines the process, but come back if you have any questions https://www.joomag.com/magazine/javea-grapevine-issue-174-2015/0167005001423775559?page=19

you can download the form here https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...itarios/Solicitud-renovacion-COMUNITARIOS.pdf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

In your situation I would simply find an English speaking gestor to do it for me (at about 40€).

OR, find a translator to go with you to a gestor (cost - slightly more).


The process is simple but if you're unsure, get someone else to take the hassle.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> In your situation I would simply find an English speaking gestor to do it for me (at about 40€).
> 
> OR, find a translator to go with you to a gestor (cost - slightly more).
> 
> ...


For sure !


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, you cant imagine how grateful I am. I do have one question about the temp license, do you know how long it takes to get the actual license after handing over the UK one?


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

My local Gestoria charges €80 to get this sorted. If you´re too busy (like me) then I´d say it´s money well spent. Especially when you consider the size of the fine for not doing it!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Mrhappy5 said:


> .......... do you know how long it takes to get the actual license after handing over the UK one?


In Trafico Malaga, they told my wife it would be about a month: She got her new Spanish DL within 10 days.

When I renewed my Spanish DL using a gestor it took 3 months and a reminder from me, and when I did it though an approved medical test centre, after a couple of months I went to Trafico to find oiut why it was taking so long, I found they not submitted it. It then took a couple weeks.

So good luck.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine took about two months to come through but my final kick up the bum to get it was because my UK one had been stolen so I had no UK license to send in just a cert of entitlement that DVLA sent to me for a small fee. The temp one is valid 3 months but obviously if you dont get yours by this time then i presume they will issue another temp one.

I rekon that they batch send them to the UK for verification because some people get very fast and others take much longer.. Spain told me after a month that it had all been sent to the UK for verification but UK told me a week later they had heard nothing from Spain... Spain said they were waiting to hear from the UK... UK said they had nothing from Spain and then low and behold its in the post box!

All in all its simple easy and quick and well worth doing! Do remember there are two types of expiration... Your CARD expires after ten years but your ENTITLEMENT in the Uk is valid until 75 so if it is jsut your card expiring id just go straight for the exchange but if your entitlement is expiring then maybe get the UK one renewed first.

Still am curious to know about the medical thing... does everyone in Spain have to have it? I went for one... what a farse... the fact that I was strong enough to open the office door meant i was fit enough to pass and the fact i could find the door handle to turn meant i passed the eye sight test... but then i hear of people who say they exchanged UK one with no medical... still dont know if i really did need to get the medical or not lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Mine took about two months to come through but my final kick up the bum to get it was because my UK one had been stolen so I had no UK license to send in just a cert of entitlement that DVLA sent to me for a small fee. The temp one is valid 3 months but obviously if you dont get yours by this time then i presume they will issue another temp one.
> 
> I rekon that they batch send them to the UK for verification because some people get very fast and others take much longer.. Spain told me after a month that it had all been sent to the UK for verification but UK told me a week later they had heard nothing from Spain... Spain said they were waiting to hear from the UK... UK said they had nothing from Spain and then low and behold its in the post box!
> 
> ...


when you renew (obligatory) - when the card or certain categories are about to expire, you have to have a medical

when you exchange (optional) - when your card or certain categories have a long time to go before expiry, you don't have to have a medical

everyone taking their test for the first time in Spain has to have a medical & every time they renew thereafter


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> when you renew (obligatory) - when the card or certain categories are about to expire, you have to have a medical
> 
> when you exchange (optional) - when your card or certain categories have a long time to go before expiry, you don't have to have a medical
> 
> everyone taking their test for the first time in Spain has to have a medical & every time they renew thereafter


DOH! Well that does go to show that you cant always trust a Gestor. I did use a gestor due to the fact my UK one was stolen BUT my certificate showed that the entitlement was there... could have saved myself a few euros... moral of the story... if in doubt read the flipping website, if your gestor says one thing... get second opion from XABIACHICA!


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I thought I'd go to the Gestoria and get a quote yesterday, they said first they would speak to Trafico to make sure they (the Gestor) had the authority to undertake this for me. I said it was urgent and the Gestor said they would be in touch today. Well guess what???? Heard nothing so I popped on down......CLOSED now until Monday. 

To say I could scream would be an understatement.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Mrhappy5 said:


> Well, I thought I'd go to the Gestoria and get a quote yesterday, they said first they would speak to Trafico to make sure they (the Gestor) had the authority to undertake this for me. I said it was urgent and the Gestor said they would be in touch today. Well guess what???? Heard nothing so I popped on down......CLOSED now until Monday.
> 
> To say I could scream would be an understatement.


You need another gestor (where are you based ?) as once they said they need to check if they had the authority its clear that they are clueless.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm in Majadahonda Madrid, checking another one out first thing Monday, if I don't get a good feeling them I'm off into Madrid solo ?


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

What a balls up!!

Had to return urgently to UK as my mother was seriously ill, the Gestoria gave me back my photo expired UK licence and said they would contact me when my Spanish one was ready.

Well, surprise surprise I heard nothing for 3 weeks and then the Gestoria messaged me to say trafico require me to sit a psycho test before giving my licence.

So I asked the Gestoria when this appointment was and where........no reply. I've messaged numerous times asking them to make me an appointment and let me know when and where so that I can fly back for it. I would be flying back especially. Again, NO ANSWER!

I am very angry and powerless. I'm in a mess.

I pray one of you guys can advise me on what to do as in gonna end up not being able to hire a car or anything and I need my car desperately.

I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

If you were in Spain you can go to an approved medical centre and get the test there and then. However, it appears you are in UK. You could fly to Spain do it and return to UK in 24 hours or even less. That woud be the 100% legal way. 

But: If you decided you were going to live in UK, your mother is ill etc., then you can I am fairly sure apply to renew your DL in UK. If you then 'change your mind' and decide to want to live in Spain after all , then I would assume when you return to Spain you will be able to exchange your new UK D/L for a Spanish one.

Just a thought.

PS Don't immediately think your gestor got it wrong.

It seems that some who exchange their DL do not need a medical, although others say they did, including my wife. 
Others ‘play’ with the notion that there is a difference between ‘renewing a UK DL’ by making an application in Spain for a Spanish DL or exchanging it. That is, they do the same thing but call it something else.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

As far as I am aware every person on the roads has to have the medical papers with them just like the Spanish. UK, French or whatever license you have, to drive in Spain you need the medical.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> As far as I am aware every person on the roads has to have the medical papers with them just like the Spanish. UK, French or whatever license you have, to drive in Spain you need the medical.



Sort of yes and no. 

If one has a Spanish licence then they must have the medical cert to get their first and every renewal DL. They do not then need to carry the cert, which is in any case retained by Trafico.

If one is legally driving on a non-Spanish DL, then they need a medical cert which is not older than the one would have been if they had a Spanish DL. That is. My Spanish DL is valid for 3 years. If I had a UK DL then I would need a med cert which was not more than 3 years old, which I am obliged to carry with , my UK DL

The cert says it is only valid for 3 months, but that is only applicable to applying for a Spanish DL, i.e. that when that application is made the cert must be no older than 3 months.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't suppose you know how I find which medical centre I could go to? If I can manage to book it I will fly over especially.

As for the gestor, it's the fact that they have gone totally silent when I'm in need, that's p***** me right off. I will be asking for my €70 back I think.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mrhappy5 said:


> I don't suppose you know how I find which medical centre I could go to? If I can manage to book it I will fly over especially.
> 
> As for the gestor, it's the fact that they have gone totally silent when I'm in need, that's p***** me right off. I will be asking for my €70 back I think.



You don't actually need a medical centre (per se). There are special offices (companies) who are registered to carry out just this type of work. 

The one we us is called RECOARM (maybe branches near you?) but the key words are; "reconocimientos, médicos-psicotécnicos para permisos de conducir y armas" (or similar)


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> You don't actually need a medical centre (per se). There are special offices (companies) who are registered to carry out just this type of work.
> 
> The one we us is called RECOARM (maybe branches near you?) but the key words are; "reconocimientos, médicos-psicotécnicos para permisos de conducir y armas" (or similar)


had a medical test last week , the guy in traffico in Alicante said it was necessary
( as i am chainging my uk licence to spanish )

got one over the road from trafico , it cost 40 € they done it straight away 

now have to wait to go back and hand in my uk one .

Tony


----------

